# Pleurodesis



## prabha (May 11, 2009)

What should be the code for the following procedure?

The patient's chest tube was flushed with saline.    A mixture of
Bleomycin and Lidocaine was injected into the chest tube.  The chest tube
is left clamped for 1 hour and is to be evaluated in 1 hour.


----------



## dhuston (May 13, 2009)

It sounds like it's a declotting procedure???  Look as 32560.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## dhuston (May 13, 2009)

I may be wrong on this.  The subject says pleurodesis but the report may be something else like an E&M code.

Anyone else?

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## dhuston (May 21, 2009)

Opinions posted on the RBMA coding forum suggest E&M.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 22, 2009)

*pleurodesis*

I think we can bill 49424.

Please correct me if iam wrong.

Joseph Amalraj CPC-H


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 22, 2009)

Pleurodesis is achieved by putting one of any number of chemicals agents like sclerosants into the pleural space. The sclerosant irritates the pleurae which results in inflammation  and causes the pleurae to adhere. Commonly used sclerosants is bleomycin .here the whole procedure is not mentioned but still it is a pleurodesis only so can bill 32560


----------



## Shirleybala (May 22, 2009)

rajalakshmir said:


> Pleurodesis is achieved by putting one of any number of chemicals agents like sclerosants into the pleural space. The sclerosant irritates the pleurae which results in inflammation  and causes the pleurae to adhere. Commonly used sclerosants is bleomycin .here the whole procedure is not mentioned but still it is a pleurodesis only so can bill 32560



Yes she is perfectly correct


----------

